# W2U’s MWC



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I now realize that the situation in the MWC is vastly superior to that in the PAC-12. W2U’s logic is pretty impeccable.

If you win the MWC you’re rewarded with a matchup with the 6th place PAC-12 team, which results in a total butt kicking. 

You could finish 2nd in the MWC and draw the 9th place PAC 12 team. 

You could finish 3rd in the MWC and draw 5th place MAC team and end up giving them the program’s first post-season win in the 100 year program history. 

At least the 5th place MWC team was able to get a win over a non-conference champ out of the powerhouse MAC! 

Solid work on that hot take, W2U. :grin:

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL, I was thinking of making a similar comment after watching mighty Boise St. slog through a rather "pathetic" butt kicking at the hands of a "lowly" Pac-12 team. Utah St's effort was even worse. Isn't a Golden Flash when you fart on a lighter and the gas ignites? 

Anyway, all in good fun and Merry Christmas to you all as well!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is sad but Weber St didn't do any good today either.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Unfortunately... It won't let me like this more than once.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

This should be an interesting thread.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, he’s read it. He’s just waiting to see if Utah loses or not to reply. That’s what all Utah haters do.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

My Aggies had a horrible showing, it was bad. But the Golden Flashes (or Blue Flames) had done their scouting and executed well. Utah State has had a poor defense (especially after losing David Woodward to injury) and the secondary was not good. 

Losing Jordan Love to the draft (big mistake on his part as his season was not good) and David Woodward is going to make Gary Anderson's job harder. Maybe old Joe Critchelow will come north? 

I was dissapointed that the Utes had such a poor showing against Oregon, but it at least saved them from embarrassment in the playoffs.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Oh, he's read it. He's just waiting to see if Utah loses or not to reply. That's what all Utah haters do.


well....maybe. 
Remember, he's a school teacher - so when school is out he usually doesn't get on and read the forums. So his reply very well may not be until after the Utes play, win or lose.
(He is in the midst of an 11-0 start with the SS girls. Not to shabby!)

My take?
I still wish the Utes and Horned Frogs would have stayed. Add in a Boise, and few other teams, keep BYU from independence, and you end up with a conference that could have made some noise. The potential was there. The money, however, may not have been - at least to start. I think that's why some of us still complain about the move to the PAC - we would have liked to see this whole BCS system broken. And I still feel like it could have happened. Utah in 2008, TCU in 2009 - 10, Boise in 2011.

What could have been today? Who knows. 
What we do know is that the MWC is not a powerhouse, and the PAC-12 is not part of the playoffs. Utah has gained leaps and bounds on monetary gain. But their best team was a 2008 MWC champion ranked #7 that whipped the #4 Crimson Tide. Of course, that 2005 MWC team wasn't too shabby either...but they never got a chance to show what they could do...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> Of course, that 2005 MWC team wasn't too shabby either...but they never got a chance to show what they could do...


If there was ever a reason to make the switch, it was this. You won't get a chance when you play crappy competition. We saw what Boise was really about against a mediocre power 5. UCF cried for a shot with their undefeated record but never got a chance. There just isn't enough real competition to shine or accurately gauge these teams.

As for Utah and their monetary gain, that's been substantial. In addition them being able to get a guy like Clark Phillips III to flip from Ohio State is huge. I don't think that happens if they aren't in the Power 5.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> If there was ever a reason to make the switch, it was this.


Yet, two years later they did get the matchup they deserved. However, I have to agree with you. 2005 was the beginning of the end.



RandomElk16 said:


> You won't get a chance when you play crappy competition. ...There just isn't enough real competition to shine or accurately gauge these teams..... I don't think that happens if they aren't in the Power 5.


It's hard to say what could have been. Unfortunately all we can do is hypothesize: what would the MWC be like today if the UU, BYU, TCU, Boise...among others, were all part of the same conference? Would Bronco Mendenhall still be coach of BYU? Would TCU be stealing players from LSU? 
Would the BCS 4 playoff team configuration still be in place? Would the "power 5" include the PAC?

We don't know. I kind of wish we did.

But back in this real world the only thing we have left to cheer is the hope that the Jazz will trade Exum, Green, Davis, and maybe Conley. The hype is real.

#RGGSENM


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Pathetic-12 is still that...the worst P-5 team! I still wish the Utes were in the MWC...better to be the giant killer than the wanne-be giant. Again, I'll ask...what have the Utes gained by the switch? A little money? Nothing else....

...but company with some more pathetic teams!

Do you think the Utes will ever even make the Rose Bowl? Or, are they going to travel the same road as that Arizona team?

What's the Pathetic-12's rewards this year?

Heck, I was stoked about the U's upset over Kentucky in NCAA men's hoops...until they were butt-whipped by that lowly MWC team by 30 points...! Oh well...Bill Reilly and you homers will drum up the enthusiasm for next year's football team again in the spring and we can watch as they disappoint us all in the MWC once again. I mean pathetic-12!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A person only needs to go back a number of years when Arizona and Arizona State left the original WAC and moved to the PAC whatever back in 1978.

Arizona State has made it to the Rose bowl 2 times in 41 years and Arizona hasn't made it yet. 

So there is still time for Utah to get there.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> It's hard to say what could have been. Unfortunately all we can do is hypothesize: what would the MWC be like today if the UU, BYU, TCU, Boise...


With more money and more appeal, did you see TCU record this year? What about BYU's record?

They would be really good programs, getting less talent and money but playing more mediocre teams. Look what Utah does to BYU every year. It's clear they are a class above in my mind. They are too good for that conference, even if all those teams stayed. What I am hearing is everyone wants the MWC to compete with Power 5, when it can't compete with the "worst" power 5 conference (joke of a claim).



wyoming2utah said:


> Pathetic-12 is still that...the worst P-5 team! I still wish the Utes were in the MWC...better to be the giant killer than the wanne-be giant. Again, I'll ask...what have the Utes gained by the switch? A little money? Nothing else....
> 
> ...but company with some more pathetic teams!
> 
> ...


What did that dominant MWC team get rewarded with this year? Oh yeah, a butt whooping from an unranked mediocre Pathetic-12 team. Sign me up!

Being the best team in the "B" league is still just that. Your commitment to a bad argument is inspiring though.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

If Utah, BYU, TCU, and Boise were all in the same conference, you'd just have a conference that was beating each other up like the PAC12 does now. 

Teams would be shooting for 3-star athletes hoping to develop some like Utah had with the likes of Alex Smith, and Eric Weddle among others. Only one of those teams would qualify for a New Year 6 game if they're lucky. But then you look at Boise State this year with the 12-1 record getting them the Las Vegas Bowl against a 7-5 Washington team. I really don't think Boise wanted to be there. What a letdown after a nearly flawless season. I worry about Utah having the same letdown against an average Texas team. 

As for the Ute's... I think they'll end up in a Rose Bowl sooner than later. I don't think they're Arizona, and they seem to be trending in a better direction that Arizona State. The biggest difference between Utah and those schools has been stability at the coaching position. Utah has held onto Whit through thick and thin whereas Arizona keeps the revolving door open. Utah has seemingly locked down their next head coach as well. 

I do think it's funny the phrase "lowly MWC" in reference to San Diego State basketball. They've been really competitive for quite some time. They're a veteran team with a ton of length. I thought they'd beat the Ute's though not by 28. Basketball has a much closer talent gap throughout the NCAA than football does. Though it seems it's always the blue bloods that win out in the end.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There he is! 

See PBH, I knew he was reading...  

Glad that the "pathetic 12's" 6th best team is still significantly better than the MWC's best team. That has always been the rub with the MWC. Win the conference, and unless you are undefeated and in a BCS (or now NY6) bowl you get a 6-6 or 7-5 PAC-10 or PAC-12 team. 

That was the ceiling, which is proven in history as a fact, not an opinion, and yet one still maintains how awesome that is. As johnnycake said very well in another thread: I could explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you. 

That is my new favorite saying. Ever. But don't tell him I said that.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

With that last saying both Vanilla and Johnnycake need to be better teachers.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> I could explain it to you, but I can understand it for you.


I could quote it to you, but I can'T spell it correctly for you.

Funny how much one letter can change a statement :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I bow my head in shame. One rule of smack talk is if you're going to do it, you better at least type it correctly! 

I'm an idiot and deserve a public flogging.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Again, I'll ask...what have the Utes gained by the switch? A little money? Nothing else....


Deserving or not, they were literally *one* game away from the college football playoff.............................


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All I know is that several years past, BYU has had probably the best team in the nation...#1, without a doubt. Had they been in the PAC the world would have seen their greatness and glory and crowned them appropriately. That's the power and the rewards that come from P-5 conference membership.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Utah State just didn't have their heads in the games this year. It's amazing what loving something more than football can do to a career.

Many reasons BYU lost their bowl game. For the most part the offensive game was called well except for a few over thought plays. At one point the Y had the run game going but then they started thinking the pass was the ticket. Third and two with the potential to run 30 more seconds off the clock. Might have not mattered. I hate to say it but I think next year BYU willl be back to a 4-9 possibly 5-8 season. They just seem like a dumb football team from coaching down to the players. Pretty much a tune-up for the Utes. I don't blame the Utes for looking to schedule someone else--even for a tune-up game. Why go through all the hype?

Boise State looked horrible. Washington smacked them around good. 

Utah/Texas match up should be fun. Utes will win unless the Texas QB decides to have one of his best games.


----------

